# Got Gossner milk?



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Stopped by Dollar Tree to look around and found Gossner milk. Shelf stable no refrigeration until opened. You tube videos go back to 08. At a $1.00 a quart it can't be that bad. Anyone else has this milk? Looks like a good prep item.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The first time the Army put that stuff out for us it 130 degrees out. Milk in boxes in that heat ? There were some strange looks and some comments made I will not repeat.
We had plain, chocolate , and Strawberry. When your hungry you take what you get. It was not all bad.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

You should see shelf stable / UHT milk available in most grocery stores. It has a little different taste to me but you get used to it.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

I have picked up a few. I can't drink milk, but my grandson seems to like it well enough.


----------

